# Erfahrungen mit der Corsair H100i RGB PLATINUM SE 240-mm



## skywalker74 (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich suche eine weiße AIO mit RGB. Da ist diese WaKü quasi die einzige die ich gefunden habe. Brauche sie für einen Ryzen 5600X.
Ist sicher nicht die beste; aber ist sie übermäßig laut oder gibt es andere Gründe im dringend von dieser WaKü abzuraten?


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Dezember 2020)

Die Pumpe lässt sich nicht auf ein (subjektiv) lautloses Niveau regeln - das wäre der größte Kritikpunkt bei den aktuellen Corsair AiOs


----------



## B4C4RD! (2. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte die SE auf meinem 3900x konnt Mich eigentlich nicht wirklich Beklagen, als "Alternative" gibts auch ne 240er in Weiß von Asus nennt sich StriX LC240


----------

